# Ladies Rolex



## mpatton4re

My wife really likes Rolex, but I'm just not sure. If you were to buy any ladies Rolex what would it be, and why? In addition, any suggestions as to great alternatives? It seems the ladies watches I've looked at just don't do anything for me. It's as if all the good stuff is made for men. Can't prove that... it just seems that way based upon what I've seen so far.


----------



## Rbq

mpatton4re said:


> It seems the ladies watches I've looked at just don't do anything for me


Are you buying for yourself or your wife?? Give her some options within your budget and let her decide!

I bought my wife a vintage SS lady datejust on a jubilee bracelet as her first luxury watch. It has a white gold fluted bezel and aftermarket silver dial with diamond markers. She chose that combination out of several others because of its clean, elegant look. It's a small and dainty watch (26mm), but exudes quality.

And she doesn't have to restrict herself to the ladies' models. Women can wear "men's" watches too; and if she happens to like a style that you would wear, than it's a win-win for you!


----------



## BillSWPA

I really like that the Lady Datejust has essentially the same features as the standard Datejust: date, serious waterproofing (very few lady’s watches have a screw down crown), good readability, some but not necessarily impressive lume, classic good looks, and go anywhere, do anything capability.

It is a mechanical movement, so make sure your wife can appreciate such a movement.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

It's going to be for her. Thanks for the input. I appreciate your opinion very much.


----------



## mpatton4re

I really like the Lady Datejust as well. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## PSW88

I prefer a 31mm DateJust or a 34mm Oyster Perpetual or an OysterDate. The 31mm DateJust has all the classic Rolex features, but it's easier to see the time and appreciate the dial than on the smaller case sizes offered - 26 and 28mm. The Oyster Perpetual is a very classic, yet modern looking watch with no date and cyclops. It's avaiable in white and black dials, but also unique colors like the red grape shown in the picture below. I think rolexes wear large because of the length of the lugs and the thickness of the case. So, for my wrist size, a bit under 6 inches, I feel the 31 to 34mm is in proportion to my wrist.


----------



## BillSWPA

That red grape dial is nice!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbltap22

The 31mm date just is a perfect size. Just got mine a 30mm omega aqua terra. Its a little more masculine, but she really likes it as a casual do anything watch.


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

I have tiny wrists but prefer larger watches. I've tried on 36mm DJ and loved them. My preference would be two-tone, steel and yellow gold with a jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, and diamond indices. 

That is out of my price range currently. Instead, I purchased an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra - 38mm with shimmer blue-gray dial and diamond indices at a very reasonable price. Model No. 220.10.38.20.53.001

A Rolex DJ is on my grail list, though.


----------



## KCZ

I love that blue-gray shimmer dial. I wish that was available on the 34mm size.


----------



## sak335

My wife has really small wrists and I bought her a 31 mm Datejust with While Roman dial in steel with an Oyster bracelet. She thought it was a bit plain so I took it with me to NYC on a business trip and went to the diamond district and got a great deal on an aftermarket diamond bezel. She's very happy with it now and wears it everywhere.


----------



## Hikarupanda

OP, I know what you mean when you said you feel that the good Rolex are made for men only. I feel the same as I also don’t like the smaller sized ladies Rolex, they look too old for my taste. Is your wife into larger sized watches? My hubby was the one who introduced me the mid-sized Rolex. Unless she has tiny wrist, she could totally rock a mid to large sized watch. This is my one and only, YM 37. Now I have my eyes on the Oyster Perpetual 39 with grape dial — that will be my next Rolex I think!


----------



## BillSWPA

sak335 said:


> My wife has really small wrists and I bought her a 31 mm Datejust with While Roman dial in steel with an Oyster bracelet. She thought it was a bit plain so I took it with me to NYC on a business trip and went to the diamond district and got a great deal on an aftermarket diamond bezel. She's very happy with it now and wears it everywhere.


Since the watch now has an aftermarket part, check with Rolex USA before sending it to them for service to ensure that they are willing to work on it. Otherwise you may need to send it elsewhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sak335

BillSWPA said:


> Since the watch now has an aftermarket part, check with Rolex USA before sending it to them for service to ensure that they are willing to work on it. Otherwise you may need to send it elsewhere.
> 
> No doubt, yes. I have a local watchmaker that is Rolex authorized, so that's not a problem.


----------



## groooooove

My wife and I tried on a few last weekend - she's very petite, and the 28mm datejust was "perfect." 

she's not into watches (she owns 6-7 affordable seiko and citizens) but loves the look and feel of the Rolex. I think they're completely worth if if your lady enjoys the luxurious atmosphere about them. She also looked for alternatives, and there's really nothing that has that same spark as the real thing.


----------



## dannyking

Hikarupanda said:


> OP, I know what you mean when you said you feel that the good Rolex are made for men only. I feel the same as I also don't like the smaller sized ladies Rolex, they look too old for my taste. Is your wife into larger sized watches? My hubby was the one who introduced me the mid-sized Rolex. Unless she has tiny wrist, she could totally rock a mid to large sized watch. This is my one and only, YM 37. Now I have my eyes on the Oyster Perpetual 39 with grape dial - that will be my next Rolex I think!


Beautiful watch!


----------



## BillSWPA

sak335 said:


> My wife has really small wrists and I bought her a 31 mm Datejust with While Roman dial in steel with an Oyster bracelet. She thought it was a bit plain so I took it with me to NYC on a business trip and went to the diamond district and got a great deal on an aftermarket diamond bezel. She's very happy with it now and wears it everywhere.


One other potential issue to be aware of: I recently saw a listing for a pre-owned Rolex that had an aftermarket diamond bezel. The listing was on the website of a dealer of such pre-owned watches, who is likely familiar with the issues which are likely to arise. That listing indicated that since the watch had an aftermarket bezel, water resistance may be compromised. So, having the water resistance of your wife's watch tested might be advisable.


----------



## tan0116

In my opinion it doesn't matter if you like it. She has to love it or it's just going to be an expensive gift that is rarely worn. Bring her to the AD and have her try on several pieces. My wife ended up loving the Lady DJ 28mm with fluted bezel on jubilee. 10 years ago I would not have liked the DJ, but now that I see it often on her I want one myself in 36mm.


----------



## MaPro

Rolex Datejust 31 White Dial Diamond Bezel Ladies watch is a jewel. This powerful white timepiece seems like it was made for the 21st century empowered woman who spends her time shattering glass ceilings. You can find it on Amazon.


----------



## userealwasabi

Girls + Daytona = BOOM! I hope she finds her next Rolex soon!


----------



## Cocas

Other than Rolex Cellini /Datejust , Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso would be another great choice.


----------

